# CRA sent me a letter "Public Transit Amount" under review



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

CRA sent me a letter "Public Transit Amount" under review. I was wondering if somebody got the same.... and how strict they're in reviewing? Is it enough just fax Go Monthly passes?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

You need your receipts, otherwise you could use someone elses passes (and maybe they already claimed for them).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> You need your receipts, otherwise you could use someone elses passes (and maybe they already claimed for them).


There is my signature at the bottom of every pass, it's not valid w/o signature.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You need to possess and be ready to show the actual original physical pass. Copies, faxes etc are not acceptable.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

They are acceptable. CRA requires you to furnish copies of the originals, and to retain the originals. The review letter from CRA specifically says you can fax copies in.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this a claim only allowed for students? Just wondering because the kids are getting closer to attending college.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.transitpass.ca/


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

just send in the fax. It's a common request. If you efiled, they don't have the receipts so they'll randomly ask for verification: transit; childcare; donations; medical; etc. I wouldn't expect the spanish inquisition.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION! 

(Cue Monty Python)


----------

